# Oak types



## damascusmaker (Sep 24, 2015)

Just had a load of fire wood logs delivered, going to pick some to chunk for the UDS. It is all oak, mostly red and a little white. I'm still new at this and have only used hickory and apple. I see a lot about people in Texas using post oak. In Tennessee I've only heard of red, white and chestnut oak. Is there a noticeable difference, smoker-wise?













IMG_0428.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Sep 24, 2015


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't talk about the differences between the oaks, but I've used white oak quite a bit and find it is between hickory and apple for smoke intensity, with a more neutral type flavor than hickory.


----------



## b-one (Sep 26, 2015)

I got some post oak and it seemed strong in my experience unless they sent the wrong wood! I used a few two or three chunks on a packer and haven't been back to it yet! Maybe I can get some tri tip and give it a shot again 1 chunk this time. The wood itself even smells strongly.


----------



## damascusmaker (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try some of each and report back, when I have more experience.


----------



## cedar eater (Oct 13, 2015)

I use Red Oak, which grows locally. It's especially good on ribs. It's a little strong for delicate meats, but for beef and pork, it works very well.


----------

